# Thomas Bergersen's new album (Sun)?



## tokatila (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally out. Just bought it and blasting it through! Anyone else excited? 8) 

ps. Cdbaby has FLAC-version available.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Sep 30, 2014)

Its badass


----------



## Blackster (Sep 30, 2014)

It is amazing! 

And now, try XHail to compose something like this :D ... maybe if you put "Bergersen" in the top line! :lol:


----------



## clarkus (Sep 30, 2014)

Is any of it online? Love that guy. Want to check it out.


----------



## MR F (Sep 30, 2014)

Listening to it right now. There are people who write epic music and then there is Thomas Bergersen.


----------



## madbulk (Sep 30, 2014)

Had to register at CDBaby. Just can't see buying lossy files anymore.


----------



## Christof (Sep 30, 2014)

Is he a film composer?
I couldn't find any movies he has done.
Just pre listened on iTunes, quite epic stuff so far!


----------



## MR F (Sep 30, 2014)

No  Thomas is mainly trailer music composer famous for founding Two Steps From Hell with Nick Phoenix. Although, many people here know him from old days on Northern Sounds where he would make everyone else cry by showing them his ultra realistic mockups. I just listened through the whole album- In Paradisum = goosebumps all over my body ( I can hear some of his older tracks in there, like Gloria from Two Steps From Heaven album).


----------



## TGV (Sep 30, 2014)

I am not a fan of this type of music, but hell, does it sound good. I've bought the album out of curiosity. The FLAC option is available on cdbaby at the end of the checkout, when you get the download button..


----------



## DenisT (Sep 30, 2014)

Mind blowing! I'm amazed once again...

I'm a HUGE fan of Thomas' works, he's such a talented composer! This album is juste as good as Illusion. Wonderful from start to finish!

Listening to it for the 4th time today! =o


----------



## epmalm (Oct 3, 2014)

It was great, as expected. I always wondered what he uses for percussion. I know he/TSFH uses live orchestra, but I assumed most of the percussion was samples. I can't pick out what samples he uses though.


----------



## MR F (Oct 3, 2014)

I guess it'sfrom his famous custom library.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 3, 2014)

> In Paradisum = goosebumps



+1000


----------



## Will Armitage (Oct 3, 2014)

To be fair though, he could get 95% of his sound from anything that's currently out on the market. His custom library is suited to his needs and works for him. There is no substitute for hard work and talent .


----------



## epmalm (Oct 3, 2014)

Will Armitage @ Fri Oct 03 said:


> To be fair though, he could get 95% of his sound from anything that's currently out on the market. His custom library is suited to his needs and works for him. There is no substitute for hard work and talent .



That's a good point. 

Honestly, his music has changed my life and the way I view music. I would probably sell my soul just for an hour in his studio


----------



## TGV (Oct 3, 2014)

So, I listened to it, and gave up half way. Endless repetition of the same 4 chord sequence with just the top note of the chord as melody, a pseudo-Eastern voice doing ayayayaeeeyaay around it, pounding drums, string ostinatos in a wash of S&H synths with reverb, it's not for me. He makes it sound good, but it never gets interesting. Bergersen is not going to be on my iPod between Bach, Beethoven, Bruckner and Bartók.


----------



## Mike Marino (Oct 4, 2014)

TGV: Take a listen to the last song, In Paradisum.


----------



## dp_audio (Oct 4, 2014)

Listening now. Incredible!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2014)

Empire of Angels is also very nice.


----------



## madbulk (Oct 4, 2014)

TJ is terrific. He does this stuff better than anybody. I listen to songs of his from 10 years ago and they're on my iPod and they're some of my favorite things. He probably couldn't listen to them for ten seconds.

but... I can't enjoy this. The compression is just too much for me.


----------



## JoKern (Oct 5, 2014)

tokatila @ Tue Sep 30 said:


> Anyone else excited? 8)


Of course. When I had a 10 hour working day at my hotel "mini" job and I am walking home to start composing this timeframe is for the new Sun album. 
It compensates the whole day. "Our Destiny" is absolutely written for me. These French Horns get me every time. 

Bravo! :wink:


----------



## Andrew Christie (Oct 5, 2014)

Favourite moment is 'Fearless'...IMHO maybe his best ever track.


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 5, 2014)

I absolutely love the album. It reminds me of the kind of music I got into composing for...very focused, melodically driven music. With Thomas there is always a melody to lead you through the music with incredibly detailed and complex orchestrations surrounding it.

Absolutely incredible work and totally deserves all the success it is having. I am actually loving 'Our Destiny' right now but that changes everyday 

-DJ


----------



## Jason_D (Oct 5, 2014)

The Final Frontier track from the trailer is a treat, I like the tight-sounding synth arpeggio. Great sound overall!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2014)

I always liked it to listen to Thomas' pieces. Very cool and well done!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 5, 2014)

Sometimes I get a bit tired of the TJ worshiping around here, but in this case I think it's well deserved. 

This is indeed an excellent album. And better than a vast majority of epic music out there.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Oct 5, 2014)

It's a really genuine effort, it'd be wrong saying the contrary. Sincere melodic (with some gets-in-your head sequences) & rhythmic parts with lots of things to learn from a modern neo-orchestral perspective sonically. Thomas has sure built some distinctive traits that you can recognize in his music, plus he's a good communicator, something not surprisingly rather rare because of the difficulty this represents in the composing process, and you can only applaud and give him credit for that...--- "however"---, as this album didn't have a particular strong label as much as his trailer music, i found myself wondering at times, while listening to some of the harmonies, chord progressions, the way the instrumentation is used, and even melodies (something i find him generally refreshingly good at), without naming any tracks, how much formula vs. personal aesthetic taste there is for him, as in (and i'm truly sorry out of respect for TJ if this sounds wrong :? ) did he work harder on some tracks than others composition-wise, if there should even be any dichotomy mentioned in this album, or maybe it's just me :roll: ....


----------



## vicontrolu (Oct 8, 2014)

Loved the album but man, thats really squashed! Sometimes it has the opposite effect..you are expecting a bump on the energy and it just stays basically the same but with more instruments.


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 12, 2015)

Jason_D said:


> The Final Frontier track from the trailer is a treat, I like the tight-sounding synth arpeggio. Great sound overall!




I agree. I wonder how he did the synth Arp? It's my favourite thing I have heard from him and also love how the synth goes into the Vocal hook at the end!


----------

